# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Peloton App, Peloton Interactive, Inc., New York City, New York , USA

## Airicist

Developer - Peloton Interactive, Inc.

onepeloton.com/digital/checkout/digital-30d

----------


## Airicist

Article "How Peloton is leading the revolution in smart home gyms"

by Bethany Biron
August 9, 2021

----------

